# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μικρού μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Απορίες για parrotlet

## thomas5

ειδα μια αγγελια με ενα ημερο ταϊσμενο στο χερι  parrotlet μπλε 170€ δεν εχω ιδεα για το ιδος μπορει να μου πει καποιος αν μιλαει και τι μεγεθος εχει αξιζει αυτη η τιμη ή να παρω rigneck

----------


## DooMDiveR

βασικά από την μικρή μου εμπειρία ξέρω ότι καμιά σχέση το 1 είδος με το άλλο... τα parollet είναι ποιο μικρά και από τα Βudgie αλλά απ ότι ξέρω μπορούν να μιλήσουν, αλλά 170 νομίζω είναι πάρα πολλά... ας με διορθώσει κάποιος αν κάνω λάθος!

----------


## Efthimis98

Γεια σου φιλε Θωμα!!!Τι κανεις;

Λοιπον,εσυ ειπες οτι ειδες μια αγγελια με ενα ημερο ταϊσμενο στο χερι  parrotlet μπλε 170€και δεν εχεις ιδεα απο αυτο το ειδος.Εδω μπορεις να δεις καμποσες εδώ.

Επισης,πρεπει να δεις πιο πουλι ταιριαζει στον χαρακτηρα σου. :Party0016: 

Δηλαδι μπορει να σου ταιριαζει πιο πολυ ενα μικρο,ομορφο,εξυπνο και υπερδραστηριο πλασματακι  :: απο ενα μεσαιο,δυνατο φωνητικα αλλα και πολυ δυστροφο πουλι  :Evilgrin0010:  (οι χαρακτηρισμοι ειναι τελειως τυχαιοι-οχι οτι δεν μπορεις να βρεις ενα μασαιου μεγεθους πουλι με τα χαρακατιριστκα αυτα.)  :Happy: 

Για αυτο πρωτα βρες πληροφοριες για το ειδες και μετα να πας στην αγορα.!.  :: 

(Δεν μετραει η τιμη αλλα το πως θα ζησει)-(πες μου λιγο ποσο χωρο,χρονο και χρημα-εχουμε και κριση στην Ελλαδα-μπορεις να διαθεσεις για να περασεις και εσυ καλα μαζι του αλλα και αυτο καλα μαζι σου.Για να μην εχουμε κλαματα!! :: !)-(Επισης αμα εχεις ενα αλλο πουλακι-πχ εχεις ενα ρινκνεκ-καλο ειναι να παρεις ενα του αντιθετου φιλου για να του κραταει παρεα! :Love0034:  )

Αυτα ειχα να πω!!  ::  :Animal0019: 

Φιλικα Ευθυμης  :Fighting0066:   :Fighting0016:

----------


## Efthimis98

> βασικά από την μικρή μου εμπειρία ξέρω ότι καμιά σχέση το 1 είδος με το άλλο... τα parollet είναι ποιο μικρά και από τα Βudgie αλλά απ ότι ξέρω μπορούν να μιλήσουν, αλλά 170 νομίζω είναι πάρα πολλά... ας με διορθώσει κάποιος αν κάνω λάθος!


Λαθος εισαι..........πιστευω εκει καπο κοστιζουν  :Happy:

----------


## thomas5

μοιαζει πολυ με Love bird εχει καμια σχεση ;; μιλαει καθαρα;;

----------


## Efthimis98

Καποιο μελος δεν θυμαμαι τωρα εχει ενα μπλε parrotlet!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

*Επισης βρηκα αυτο εδω το θεμα!!!*

Αμα ενδιαφερεσαι τοσο πολυ ψαξε να βρεις διαφορα θεματα απο το forum και αποκτησε ενα!!!  :Happy:

----------


## thomas5

parrotlet ή rigneck τι λετε ειναι καλυτερο ;;

----------


## DooMDiveR

> parrotlet ή rigneck τι λετε ειναι καλυτερο ;;


νομίζω σου απάντησε ο ευθύμης είναι καθαρά υποκειμενικό...
και τώρα σας αφήνω εγώ έχουμε και την συνάντηση του φόρουμ στο μοναστηράκι!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## thomas5

διαβασα αρκετα αρθρα για τους rigneck και τελικα θα παρω rigneck μια ερωτησει τα αρσερνικα ή τα θυλικα μιλανε περισοτερο;;

----------


## Efthimis98

> νομίζω σου απάντησε ο ευθύμης είναι καθαρά υποκειμενικό...
> και τώρα σας αφήνω εγώ έχουμε και την συνάντηση του φόρουμ στο μοναστηράκι!


Αντε Ακη,καλα να περασεις και ξερεις ε;

*ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΕΣ!!!*

----------


## Athina

> Καποιο μελος δεν θυμαμαι τωρα εχει ενα μπλε parrotlet!!!


*Sissyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy*  :winky:   :Happy:   :Happy:

----------


## vagelis76

> Καποιο μελος δεν θυμαμαι τωρα εχει ενα μπλε parrotlet!!!


*Τα Parrotlets του φόρουμ*

----------


## vas

τα εξημερωμενα παρροτλετ κανουν απο 80-100 ευρω,τα 170 μου φαινονται πολλα

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

γεια σας παιδια!να θεσω και εγω τις ερωτησεις μου??τρελαινομαι για parrotlet και βρηκα ενα 30 ημερων μαλλον θηλυκο με 120ευρω απο αξιοπιστο (μαλλον) pet shop.μου ειπαν πως ειτε θηλυκο ειτε αρσενικο οταν ενηλικιωθει θα μιλησει. επισης τον ρωτησα για το αν μου δωσει καποιο πιστοποιητικο οτι προκειται οντως για parrotlet και μου ειπε οτι θα παρει το μωρακι απο τη φωλια των γονιων του, οτι δηλαδη εφοσον θα δω τους γονεις δε χρειαζεται τιποτα. ισχυουν αυτα που μου ειπε?? επισης, θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν θα αντεξει τοσο μικρουλικο ταξιδι 9 ωρων με το πλοιο.σαφως και αν καταληξω σε αυτο θα ειναι συνεχεια μαζι μου, θα το ταιζω κλπ. του εξεφρεσα τους φοβους μου και μου λεει ολα οκ δεν εχει προβλημα. απλα δε θελω να το υποβαλλω σε τετοια ταλαιπωρια και να μη μου αντεξει...εχει καποιος παρομοια εμπειρια με ταξιδι νεογνων κλπ?
και κατι αλλο.. αν επαιρνα καποιο μεγαλυτερης ηλικιας parrotlet θα ειναι τοσο δυσκολο να με μαθει?οσους ρωτησα μου λενε οτι αν δεν το ταιζω εγω κρεμα απο μωρο με συριγγα θα με δαγκωνει και μαλλον αδυνατο να με συνηθισει οση φροντιδα και να του δωσω..καλα μου τα λενε ή με φοβιζουν αδικα??

----------


## zack27

Ευα καλως ηρθες!!!

καλο θα ηταν να ανοιγες ενα καινουργιο θεμα!!

θεωρω οτι οντως θα ειναι ταλαιπωρια για το μικρο τοσο ταξιδι!!
εχεις ξαναταισει μωρο εσυ?
και μεγαλυτερης ηλικιας να παρεις μπορεις να το εκπαιδευσεις και να σε μαθει απλα θελει παραπανω κοπο και χρονο!!

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

δεν εχω ιδεα!!απο πουλια το μονο που ειχα ηταν ενα καναρινι που απλα του εβαζα το φαγητο στην ταιστρα.κλασικο καναρινι και κλασικη βασικη φροντιδα. δεν ξερω αν θα το κανω σωστα, φοβαμαι μηπως και το πνιξω με την κρεμα.. ειναι μεγαλη ευθυνη και φοβαμαι μην κανω βασκα λαθη και δεν μου αντεξει..

----------


## zack27

Οποτε αν δεν υπαρχει καποιος να σου δειξει μηπως ειναι καλυτερο να παρεις ενα πουλακι που μπορει να τρεφεται μονο του?
πιστευω θα ειναι καλυτερα και για σεν αλλα και για αυτο!!
και ειμαι σιγουρος οτι αν του δωσεις αγαπη θα στο ανταποδωσει και με το παραπανω!!

----------


## ευα-μυτιληνη

θα δω μηπως βρω καποιον να μου δειξει πως το ταιζουν αλλιως θα ακολουθησω τη συμβουλη σου. σε ευχαριστω!

----------


## Sissy

> ειδα μια αγγελια με ενα ημερο ταϊσμενο στο χερι  parrotlet μπλε 170€ δεν εχω ιδεα για το ιδος μπορει να μου πει καποιος αν μιλαει και τι μεγεθος εχει αξιζει αυτη η τιμη ή να παρω rigneck


Αγόρασα τον Μάριο 170 ευρώ πριν τρία χρόνια. 
Ούτως ή άλλως ότι κι' αν αποφασίσεις να πάρεις η γνώμη μου είναι πως θα πρέπει πρώτα να διαβάσεις και να μάθεις κάποια βασικά πράγματα για το είδος και κυρίως για τις ανάγκες του παπαγάλου που θέλεις να πάρεις.
Τα αρσενικά parrotlet έχουν την δυνατότητα να μιλήσουν αλλά αυτό δεν λέει και πολλά πράγματα. Το αν θα μιλήσει το πουλάκι εξαρτάται βασικά από την σχέση που μπορείς να αναπτύξεις μαζί του και από την διάθεση που έχεις ν' ασχολείσαι με αυτό (πολλές ώρες τουλάχιστον για τους πρώτους μήνες της ζωής του).

----------


## kaveiros

> διαβασα αρκετα αρθρα για τους rigneck και τελικα θα παρω rigneck μια ερωτησει τα αρσερνικα ή τα θυλικα μιλανε περισοτερο;;


Aν καταλήξεις σε ringneck τελικά, πρόταση μου είναι να βρείς ένα μωρό εως 4 μηνών το πολύ για να έχεις καλές πιθανότητες εξημέρωσης. Ρινγκνεκ μεγαλωμένα σε pet shop υπο συνθήκες που ποτέ δε μπορείς να ξέρεις, μπορεί να μην εξημερωθεί ποτέ. Αυτό το ενδεχόμενο είναι πολύ πιθανό και πρέπει να το γνωρίζεις πριν διαλέξεις πουλί.  Το μωρό θα δεθεί μαζί σου πολύ πιο εύκολα και δε θα σε αποχωρίζεται. Δυνατότητα ομιλίας έχουν και τα αρσενικά και θηλυκά ρινγκνεκ και φυσικά και για την ομιλία, παίζει ρόλο η ηλικία του πουλιού. Αν πάρεις ένα ενήλικο πουλί απο πετ σοπ το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι δεν θα μιλήσει. Επίσης να ξέρεις ότι δεν μιλούν όλοι οι ρινγκνεκ ακόμα κι αν το έχεις απο μωρό...Απλώς έχεις περισσότερες πιθανότητες. Οι θυληκές σαν προσωπικότητες είναι πιο "δυναμικές" και δένονται συνήθως (πάντα υπάρχουν εξαιρέσεις) με ένα πρόσωπο με το οποίο είναι κτητικές. Τα αρσενικά είναι πιο "χαλαρά" αλλά είναι πιο ζωηρά συνηθως. Αν όμως πάρεις μωρό ρινγκνεκ...μέχρι να γίνει τουλάχιστον 2 ετών δε θα ξέρεις αν ειναι αρσενικό ή θυληκό. Αν πας σε πετ σοπ και σου πουν ότι αυτό το ρινγκνεκ είναι π.χ αρσενικό και είναι μωρό...ΝΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΟΣ ΟΤΙ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΝΕ ΨΕΜΑΤΑ, εκτός αν έχουν κάνει εξέταση dna :Happy:

----------


## demis

Η τιμη καλη μου φενεται, μη ξεχναμε οτι μιλαμε για μπλε χρωμα, που δεν το βρισκεις ευκολα στην Ελλαδα. Στο ταξιδι πιστευω δεν θα εχιε προβλημα αν εισαι μαζι του κ το ταιζεις κτλ αρκει να το εχεις σε ζεστο κουτακι η κλουβακι μεταφορας.

----------


## terios

μια αλλη λυση θα ηταν να ξεκιναγες με ενα αλλο ειδος παπαγαλων οπως των budgie απο μικρο και να το ταιζεις εσυ οποτε θα εχετε μια τελεια σχεση και θα αποκτησεις και εμπειρια για ενα πιο δυσκολο ειδος οπως τα parrotlet

----------


## Nuttelita

τελικα κατεληξες τι παπαγαλακι θα παρεις?σε οτι κ να διαλεξεις καλο θα ειναι να κοιταξεις να ειναι ταισμενο στο χερι γιατι ειδικα αν δεν εχεις εμπειρια θα τα βρεις σκουρα στην εξημερωση....στο λεω γιατι την εχω πατησει και εγω με το ρικνεκ το δικο μου που δεν ειναι ταισμενο στο χερι....

----------


## thomas5

ναι μαλλον blue crown conour πηρα τηλ. εναν εκτροφεα και μου ειπε οτι θα του γεννησουν στις γιορτες και θα το παρω Ιανουαριο ή Φεβρουαριο 450€

----------


## damoglis

*parrotlet πρασινο χρωμα 50 ευρω   γαλαζιο χρωμα 60 ευρω  εγω τοσο τα βρηκα*

----------


## Sissy

> *parrotlet πρασινο χρωμα 50 ευρω   γαλαζιο χρωμα 60 ευρω  εγω τοσο τα βρηκα*


Παροτλάκια μόνο 50 και 60 ευρώ;;....Φοράνε δαχτυλίδι;τι ηλικία έχουν, τα αγόρασες;;

----------


## damoglis

τα βρηκα εδω.
************

----------


## mitsman

Τασο λιγααακκκιιιι πιο προσεκτικος... 
*Β.Απαγορεύεται η προώθηση οποιασδήποτε συνδιαλλαγής  χρηματοοικονομικής φύσεως.i Η απαγόρευση αφορά και θέματα συνδέσμων που  οδηγούν σε εμπορικού περιεχομένου ιστοσελίδες (είτε είναι σε κείμενο  είτε σε υπογραφή μέλους )ii Απαγορεύεται η αναγραφή συνδέσμων μη  εμπορικού περιεχομένου που περιέχουν διαφημίσεις ή συνδέσμους που  οδηγούν σε διαφημίσεις

Ναι?
*

----------


## -Vasia1997-

Παιδια δεν ξερω εαν τα εχετε ηδη πει αλλα επειδη ενδιαφερομαι και εγω για τα parrotlet ειχα παρει ενα φυλλαδιο

εχει την ευφυια ενος Μακαο .Προερχεται απο το Μεξικο και την νοτια Αμερικη.Το υψος του ειναι 10-15 εκατοστα ενω το βαρος του απο18-30 γραμμαρια.Τα αρσενικα ξεχωριζουν απο τα θηλυκα αναλογα το τριχωμα τους.Το κυριοτερο χρωμα του ειναι το πρασινο λαδι και το πρασινο.Ξεπερναει τα 15 χρονια ζωης παρολο που ειναι μικρο σε μεγεθος και εαν εχει καλη διατροφη μπορει να ζησει εως 30 χρονια.Ειναι πολυ παιχνιδιαρικα και πρεπει να εχει πολλα παιχνιδια στο κλουβι.Επισης μπορουν να σφυριζουν και να τραγουδουν οπως τα cockatiel και μπορουν να μαθουν και αρκετες λεξεις η μικρα τραγουδια  :Happy:

----------


## damoglis

> Τασο λιγααακκκιιιι πιο προσεκτικος... 
> *Β.Απαγορεύεται η προώθηση οποιασδήποτε συνδιαλλαγής χρηματοοικονομικής φύσεως.i Η απαγόρευση αφορά και θέματα συνδέσμων που οδηγούν σε εμπορικού περιεχομένου ιστοσελίδες (είτε είναι σε κείμενο είτε σε υπογραφή μέλους )ii Απαγορεύεται η αναγραφή συνδέσμων μη εμπορικού περιεχομένου που περιέχουν διαφημίσεις ή συνδέσμους που οδηγούν σε διαφημίσεις
> 
> Ναι?
> *



*ΝΑΙ.*  χιλια συγνωμη ξεχαστηκα εντελως

----------

